# New Auto knife



## TKC (Aug 20, 2016)

*I recently went to the Sturgis Rally (Sturgis, SD.), and picked up this Ravecrest Tactical auto. We changed out the clip & glass breaker for orange.
*


----------



## Trouthead (Aug 20, 2016)

I have seen a couple of these. Seem to be very well made, but also very heavy. Good action, and a very stiff button to open. Depending upon ones taste that can be good or bad. I will end up with one.


----------



## nbp (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks kinda Microtechy. How does the quality compare to a MT? That's the only OTF I have handled.


----------



## TKC (Aug 21, 2016)

* I think an MT would be better. I haven't owned an MT. in years, and I have never owned at OTF from MT. This one IS heavy, but feels good in the hand, and fires like a champ. It isn't bad in the pocket either. I would like the Mini version of this knife. 

I REALLY want a MT. UTX-85!!*


----------



## nbp (Aug 21, 2016)

Ill have to look into it, as we can now carry autos in WI and I haven't seen too many I really like or they were more than I wanted to spend for mostly a "toy". Can you show this one with another knife or your paw or something for a sense of scale?


----------



## Fargo203 (Aug 21, 2016)

These are the $60 rebranded zoomy lights of the knife world. Rebranded $15 China made clones of the microtechs resold at $100 plus.


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 21, 2016)

nbp said:


> Ill have to look into it, as we can now carry autos in WI and I haven't seen too many I really like or they were *more than I wanted to spend for mostly a "toy"*. Can you show this one with another knife or your paw or something for a sense of scale?


MT OTFs are not toys, I have owned many of them.
I'm now down to two, a UTX-70 alm ($200) and a UT-10 SS CUSTOM ($2750).
The UTX-70 is from 04/2004 and is in my coffee table to open letters andd boxes, it works great.
The UT-10 is on my end table in a display box.


----------



## nbp (Aug 22, 2016)

Exactly, I don't *need* an OTF for any practical purpose aside from novelty. For me it would be a little more than a toy.


----------



## TKC (Aug 23, 2016)

nbp said:


> Ill have to look into it, as we can now carry autos in WI and I haven't seen too many I really like or they were more than I wanted to spend for mostly a "toy". Can you show this one with another knife or your paw or something for a sense of scale?



*​Sure. I will take a picture soon for you.*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 24, 2016)

Toy or not, I bet one of those could cut through thin-skin with ease.

~ Chance


----------



## kelmo (Aug 27, 2016)

I like it! The color combo makes it look like a toy so it can hide in plain sight.


----------



## Joseph08 (Dec 11, 2018)

I do like them but i don't find them a practical option for everyday use.


----------



## mcm308 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ya Know.. i once owned a MT Halo III plain edge tanto. By far...one of the nicest, most bada$$ and ridiculous knives I have owned. Strictly business! I got cold feet and said it wouldnt be worth the hassle if I ever got caught with it. I regretfully sold it. Id get another one to leave around the house to play with if I could.


----------

